# Morning coffee...



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

And a family pic from the night before...


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

cool lol your feet must be freesing lol


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Look it's the new "dog" house! =)


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

no ice fishing?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

scott tang said:


> cool lol your feet must be freesing lol


Actually I'm so hot blooded that my feet were fine during the 5-6 minutes we were out there this morning taking pics of my "coffee break" 

The "hot" coffee turned into ice coffee pretty fast though.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> no ice fishing?


Forgot my auger

But before breakfast I did catch this for the frying pan...









Pan fried with a little butter, garlic & seasoning salt. Yum, yum.:bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful picture of the family Anthony
Merry Xmas!!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

So you are Inuit.Going back to your roots eh?Lol. : )


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Well it'll keep you awake! "Hilarious LOL", awesome family picture. Merry Christmas to you and family Anthony


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

That's funny ! Nice igloo too


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are great family photos!  Merry Christmas my friends!


----------

